# Alcheimer's and dementia help



## flhtquick (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm 57 and it's on both sides of my family, mom is in late stages now.So im looking for herbal treatments and ways to keep mental stability.
Started drinking this

Brain Booster Smoothie
1cup apple juice
1 Banana
1 1/2 cup frozen blueberrys
1/2 cup frozen raspberry's or what we have strawberry's
1/4 cup walnuts
little coconut oil
i also add 
Ginkgo 120mg
Ginseng 100mg
local honey 
and alittle yogurt

seems to make the mind think better and lasts through lunch
I'm ok now but want to stay this way.
Help me with some more idea's thanks david


----------



## Whoisjohngall (May 21, 2012)

I am not much of a believer in herbal treatments, to be honest. About two to three times a week I get a patient who attempted a homeopathic treatment and then come into the....

Dang it...my finger slipped again...wasn't ready to post that. Anyways, I frequently see patients in the ER who come in after attempting homeopathic therapies, presenting either because the treatment did not work or it made them worse. 

However, just about anything that does not make things worse and you think will make them better is probably worth the effort. 

Things that I am aware of that will help in reducing your chances of developing Alzheimer's are:
Regular exercise, both physical and mental
The Mediterranean diet
Vitamin D
B complex vitamins

Daily physical exercise has been shown to reduce the incidence of Alzheimer's. Similarly, regular mental exercise (reading, crossword puzzles, Sudko, etc) has also been shown beneficial. 

People who regularly adhere to the Mediterranean diet--rich in fish, whole grains, fruits and vegetables--have been shown to have a lower incidence of cardiovascular disease, and Alzheimer's. Whether this will help keep them fiscally solvent (in the cases of Greece, Spain, and Italy) has yet to be seen. 

Vitamin D has been shown beneficial in preventing many conditions, including Alzheimer's. It has been shown to help prevent heart disease, diabetes, cancer, osteoporosis, and even influenza and tuberculosis. The FDA daily recommended allowance of 400 IU is adequate to prevent Rickets in a growing child, but little else. Recommendations differ, but most say about 2000-5000 IU a day, once your levels are up. Your doctor can check your levels and may prescribe 50,000 IU weekly, or such, until your levels are good. 

Vitamin B1 and B12 both play a role in dementia, and their supplementation can improve outcomes.


----------



## flhtquick (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks all info helps. I might vitamin d to my smoothies. Already do the exercise, my mom didn't though. I kinda figured the dementia was slowing her down and we didn't realize it. I wanted a doctor to prescribe O2 for her early on but couldn't get one to do it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Whoisjohngall said:


> I am not much of a believer in herbal treatments, to be honest. About two to three times a week I get a patient who attempted a homeopathic treatment and then come into the


That is because "most" people are looking for a magic cure from herbs ... They don't want to look at the larger picture.

They don't want to look at lifestyle changes needed nor do the research.

Before herbs can help one must look inside themself and say I want to change this. Then the lifestyle comes into play ... diet and exercise are a good place to start ...

(This is IMHO )


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Also do understand that homeopathic remedies are very different than herbal remedies. WIJG, if and when you have some time check out the Commission E Monographs put out by the German National Medical Commission. It's a compliation of all the herbs that have been extensively lab and human tested and are approved as medical treatments to be prescribed by Doctors in Germany for use in treating many, many illnesses. These are not WAGs the documentation is impressive and shows that without doubt the herbs listed in the report do work as advertised.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We started my Mother in Law on Krill IQ, and even her Md said that was a good product and would be helpful... We've seen some improvement.

If she's taking a cholesterol lowering statin, seriously consider taking her off of them. I could write pages and pages of my rant towards statins... but will direct you to the book (and web site), Lipitor, the Memory Thief.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Went to a workshop for CEUs given by an MD out of LA, CA. He specializes in dementia treatment. Pretty much told the class, good exercise, plenty of B 12 and 6. Get your thyroid checked. Balanced healthy diet. Omega 3's and all that. Don't forget to work out your brain too. Sudoku, crosswords and math problems can help. Sometimes it just can't be helped though. It's however fast the beta amyloids and tau protein affect the surrounding cells. Depends on the type of dementia and other genetic and environmental factors.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

partdeux said:


> We started my Mother in Law on Krill IQ, and even her Md said that was a good product and would be helpful... We've seen some improvement.
> 
> If she's taking a cholesterol lowering statin, seriously consider taking her off of them. I could write pages and pages of my rant towards statins... but will direct you to the book (and web site), Lipitor, the Memory Thief.


The brain is a big ball of cholesterol. Those medications just help speed the destruction. A lot of cholesterol can be controlled by diet rich in vitamin E and fibrous fruits and veggies but it could be genetics too.

Also, an interesting article


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry flhtquick ...

I kind of went off topic ...

There are many herbs and oils that can help with Alcheimer's and dementia ... I would start at your local library and check out a few herbal books and do a little reading. :2thumb:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> The brain is a big ball of cholesterol. Those medications just help speed the destruction. A lot of cholesterol can be controlled by diet rich in vitamin E and fibrous fruits and veggies but it could be genetics too.
> 
> Also, an interesting article


My mother in law for some stupid reason got put on Lipitor, her dementia progressed very rapidly, until we put our foot down and took her off it. She's regained some of the loss, but not all, and it's she's slowly getting worse


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I understand that they have had great success with coconut oil for Alzheimers, here's an article about it on the Coconut Research Center's site, good luck!!!

http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/Conquering Alzheimers with Coconut Ketones.htm


----------



## CatWoman (Aug 8, 2011)

My father just turned 83 on May 25th. He was diagnosed with dementia about 4 yrs ago. This concerns me greatly in a SHTF situation because he has to stay in a nursing home. But if the worst happens, I plan to get him as quickly as I can and bring him to live with me because I'm in a position where I have to bug IN -- no place to go and I have too much stuff to take anywhere.

The odd thing, at least to me, is that he started developing the symptoms shortly after his brother passed away. They were identical twins and have pretty much been joined at the hip during their entire lives (figuratively, of course).


----------



## bastisolen (Mar 15, 2013)

You've got a great choice here (for you brain booster smoothie). This is way to have a great start. Anyway, since you're aware already of the foods and supplements, I can only up exercises. Dementia has something to do with lack of midlife exercises, so better consider as such.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Her smoothie is almost all carbs....put some protein powder in there and lose the honey and yes, coconut oil is good stuff for many things and might help...my mother is taking the prescription drug aricept and we think it helps..


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My mother has dementia at 52 (due to epilepsy since age 9) and on no meds for it. She exercises daily, watches what she eats and reads her Bible daily. She has good days and bad, but what we've found helps is giving her things to do. It keeps her mind active because she has to think about what she's doing. Also consider getting a pet; Mom has a 80lb pound puppy who is a therapy dog. Gena knows when Mom's gonna have a seizure and sits or lays on her to prevent her from getting up. If she's having a bad day, Gena wants to play all the time to keep her active. Also, outings help. Mom goes to bingo at least twice a month.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Phosphatidyl Serine. I have a great memory and have taken this for years.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RevWC what is Phosphatidyl Serine? My memory sucks!


----------

